# Need smallest insert available for 1836 built home



## MyOldKyHome (May 29, 2019)

I have an insert but it extends out from the face of the fireplace but it was all we could find years ago. I am looking to replace it with a true insert however the opening is now hidden but I remember it was ridiculously small. Any idea where I would find the smallest one available. I am thinking it was about 15" but could be off on that a bit. Thank you


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2019)

We'd just be guessing without dimensions. Can you post a picture of the existing insert and fireplace?


----------



## double-d (May 30, 2019)

*Tiny Wood Stove: Small Wood Stoves for Tiny Spaces*

https://www.tinywoodstove.com/


----------



## MyOldKyHome (May 30, 2019)

I am attempting to download a pic now. The existing log inset that overlays is 26"W x 22"H.


----------



## MyOldKyHome (May 30, 2019)




----------



## MyOldKyHome (May 30, 2019)

This inset overlaps a bit and is 26W x 22H


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2019)

Is this a gas insert?
What do you mean by replacing it with a "true insert"?


----------



## MyOldKyHome (May 31, 2019)

begreen said:


> Is this a gas insert?
> What do you mean by replacing it with a "true insert"?


Yes it is a gas insert but it overlaps the fireplace and "sticks out" if you will, instead of it being flush with the face  or even with the tile around it. I'm sorry if I am not explaining myself very well.


----------



## MyOldKyHome (May 31, 2019)

MyOldKyHome said:


> Yes it is a gas insert but it overlaps the fireplace and "sticks out" if you will, instead of it being flush with the face  or even with the tile around it. I'm sorry if I am not explaining myself very well.


I'm going for a flat front like this one in our den.


MyOldKyHome said:


> Yes it is a gas insert but it overlaps the fireplace and "sticks out" if you will, instead of it being flush with the face  or even with the tile around it. I'm sorry if I am not explaining myself very well.



This is an insert I have in my den and its more the look I am going for on a really small scale. I think the opening is probably maybe 16H x 20W if that.


----------



## bholler (May 31, 2019)

MyOldKyHome said:


> I'm going for a flat front like this one in our den.
> 
> 
> This is an insert I have in my den and its more the look I am going for on a really small scale. I think the opening is probably maybe 16H x 20W if that.


That one in the den doesn't look like an insert at all it looks like a prefab fireplace.  An insert should never be tiled in.  Is the one you want to replace in a full masonry fireplace?


----------



## begreen (May 31, 2019)

Without knowing the actual fireplace opening size, it's hard to say what will fit. They may have built up the tile to fit the current insert. The Enviro Q1 is an example of a small, flush, gas insert. I'd also look at the Valor Portrait. It's more fitting for an 1836 house.

https://homeandhearthoutfitters.com...ces/gas-insert/enviro-q1-gas-fireplace-insert
https://valorfireplaces.com/products/portrait-insert.php


----------



## MyOldKyHome (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you very much for your response. That is an excellent starting point and that picture looks exactly what we want. We will know more once we demo the old one.


----------

